# Ball python at a local pet store



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

anyone lookin to buy a ball python in New Hampshire should go to Plymouth aquarium, they have a big one, around 3 feet for 150. From what i saw he was extremely freindly and healthy..they have him in a tiny tank too so i feel bad..jus thought someone here might be interested


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i bought a baby at petsmart for $25


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> i bought a baby at petsmart for $25


Oh, i hate snakes and dont know nuttin about them i saw the 3 footer next to the smaller ones that were 100, so i figured it was a good deal on the big one, but guess not


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Prices are all relative to your location, time of year and source of the animals in question.

Something that comes for $25 at a Petsmart is not likely to be the same level of quality that you get from a decent breeder for maybe twice as much. And generally pet stores have higher prices on their animals due to the necessary mark-up. (This isn't meant to knock your purchase, jmax, just stating some of the facts when it comes to the matter.)


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

o i didnt buy it, i saw it nearly crapped myself and walked away swiftly (step down from a run). I just thought it mighta been a good deal and thought someone here mighta been interested


----------

